# It pays NOT to be on FACEBOOK



## skieur (Feb 2, 2013)

Now when you apply for a good job, the company asks for your FACEBOOK password, so that they can check whether your facebook "reputation" jives with their company "image".  More interesting than that however is that if you get involved in anything legal from a traffic accident law suit to a separation or divorce, then the first thing that the opposition lawyer or legal team checks out is your facebook account and those of your friends whether photos for example that you have there or in your friends facebook accounts can be used against you and that means for example something as simple as a party photo, sports photo, travel photo etc.

I wonder how many out there are even minimally careful about what they post on Facebook?

skieur


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 2, 2013)

I signed up years ago just to 'reserve' my internet moniker.  I've never been back.


----------



## texkam (Feb 2, 2013)

Hopefully they won't check my activity here. layball:


----------



## ronlane (Feb 2, 2013)

I personally have nothing to hide on my facebook page, but I would have to question whether I want to work for a company that would make such a request. (Then I would question the legality of it)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2013)

skieur said:


> Now when you apply for a good job, the company asks for your FACEBOOK password, so that they can check whether your facebook "reputation" jives with their company "image".  More interesting than that however is that if you get involved in anything legal from a traffic accident law suit to a separation or divorce, then the first thing that the opposition lawyer or legal team checks out is your facebook account and those of your friends whether photos for example that you have there or in your friends facebook accounts can be used against you and that means for example something as simple as a party photo, sports photo, travel photo etc.
> 
> I wonder how many out there are even minimally careful about what they post on Facebook?
> 
> skieur


----------



## Tee (Feb 2, 2013)

Facebook password or the ability to see your Facebook page?  There's a big difference and I wouldn't work for a company that wanted my password but would unhide my page for them to review.  I have nieces and nephews as my friends so I've always been careful on what I post and display.  They can knock themselves out viewing mine.  I also have tags and wall posts set to approve before they go out for all to see.  

Do you have a news link regarding giving out passwords?  I've only ever heard of perspective companies reviewing a potential employee's page.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 2, 2013)

i mention this over a year ago the police love facebook


----------



## runnah (Feb 2, 2013)

That is against the law. They can look at your public information but privacy is violated if the want access. I would personally walk if a job requested the password, because that is a good indicator on how you'd be treated there.


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 2, 2013)

A friend of mine was advised not to open a facebook account while he was working for the police, i can understand this, but for a company to except access to your FB account is completely wrong and unethical. I would refuse point blank, Its a complete invasion of privacy.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 2, 2013)

Awiserbud said:


> A friend of mine was advised not to open a facebook account while he was working for the police, i can understand this, but for a company to except access to your FB account is completely wrong and unethical. I would refuse point blank, Its a complete invasion of privacy.



My partner works for the police on murders facebook is one of the first things they look at


----------



## kundalini (Feb 2, 2013)

I've never opened an acount with Facebook.  Never plan to either.


----------



## Designer (Feb 2, 2013)

I've been resisting Facebook, although I am constantly invited to join by my real friends and their friends, and friends of those friends.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 2, 2013)

It's cool to be on Facebook. You want to be cool don't you?


----------



## e.rose (Feb 2, 2013)

gsgary said:
			
		

> i mention this over a year ago the police love facebook



That's how they found my husband's ex bass player!!  XD

That being said, I have nothing to hide either, BUT, if a company demanded my password I'd leave.  If they're gonna be up my ass about my FB profile, I can only image what WORKING for them would be like.

I've heard of this happening though.  I just wouldn't deal with it.  Nope.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm very careful.  Never used it, never going to use it, have no use for it.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 2, 2013)

I hate facebook with all that I am.  however, I like money.  I make a lot of money using it as a tool to reach the local masses.  Each time I shoot the band and drop in some pics my traffic goes up to around 2500 participants vs. the usual 1-200.

I also run the facebook page for the shop I work at as well.  

I do hate it though, pretty much everything about it.  other than driving traffic towards my photography, I use it to correct bad spelling and grammar to watch them act stupid.  lol  People are fun.


----------



## Rahb (Feb 2, 2013)

I have had a facebook account for year.  Nothing I've ever posted there has conflicted with who I am and how I present myself.  I don't let people tag me in photos, and I don't just add anyone.  I'm quick to remove people that post things that I find non appropriate, or just make fools of themselves in a public setting.  I have all privacy settings so an average person can't just look into what's going on with me and I RARELY post anything.  90% of my posts this year have been photos of family events tht other family members wanted to see.

I'm such a recluse on facebook that this week I posted 2 things, within 5 minutes I had 3 people ask if I was okay. "2 facebook posts in one week, that's a bit much for you."  

Facebook is a way I keep in touch with some people, and if my work investigated me they would not find anything that I don't already present myself to be to them.

If a police officer investigated my page (I have had them do it once) they will find nothing to incriminate me, since I tend to not do anything criminal.  I do have a cousin that lives a questionable life style, so they checked all of our information out, including my facebook.  Don't even have association with him on there, or in real life.

So, invasion of privacy, yes I think so.  Would I question it and have a problem with an employer demanding access, yes.  Do I have anything to hide if they ever gain access, no I have bosses on my facebook.  Would I ever hand a place of employment access to anything of mine: personal email, facebook account NO!  If someone had a warrant to search these things, by all means seach away.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 2, 2013)

If you have all of your info hidden, and don't have a photo of yourself visible... It's not hard to say, "I don't have Facebook."


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2013)

I just use it as a self-updating address book. Esp for younger generations where you've moving from parents homes to uni digs to job digs to new homes to etc... Many people don't go through the process of writing to their friends about an address move and things like mobile phone numbers change all the time - but facebook stays right there where they left it 


As for a company asking for your password - bleh the only one I can see who would want that is a very limited market of secret service, military, security firms and possibly some high level bank positions --- ie very security heavy positions. Otherwise I honestly can't imagine many other jobs asking for your password. It's like asking for all your bank security numbers and your email password - its all stuff that regular jobs simply won't want and probably can't even ask for legally speaking. (just because they tell you or have it in a contract does not mean that its actually legal to do)


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 2, 2013)

If I ever applied for a job that required it, or had a boss demand access to my FB page, I'd simply demand the same from them.


----------



## Benco (Feb 2, 2013)

CCericola said:


> It's cool to be on Facebook. You want to be cool don't you?



and there was me thinking it was cool to mock those plebs who waste their lives playing around on facebook, you live and learn.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 2, 2013)

Facebook satiates my hunger for attention and my ego.

I like Facebook.

I am probably a bad person.


----------



## otherprof (Feb 2, 2013)

For those who would like to have never had a facebook existence, check out suicidemachine.org  It removes all traces. Also works for some other networking sites.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> TPF satiates my hunger for attention and my ego.
> 
> I like TPF.
> 
> I am probably a bad person.



Fixed.


----------



## skieur (Feb 2, 2013)

ronlane said:


> I personally have nothing to hide on my facebook page, but I would have to question whether I want to work for a company that would make such a request. (Then I would question the legality of it)



It is more a matter of what you decide to post, particularly on the wall etc. and if you are in a legal or hiring situation, how that can be interpreted.  In a newspaper article on jobs quite a few months ago, they quoted one younger person who when asked why he did not get the job, that it was his party/drinking image in photos on Facebook that his potential employer found.  Needless to say travel photos are great for opposing lawyers when divorce settlements are coming up.  

All kinds of "social" information and photos are great sources for companies and lawyers to use, against you possibly, without even going out of the office.


----------



## skieur (Feb 2, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Facebook satiates my hunger for attention and my ego.
> 
> I like Facebook.
> 
> I am probably a bad person.



You are more likely a "dummy" if you have posted anything on Facebook that could come back and bite you in the butt.  It has happened in Canada, even by politicians and celebrities.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 2, 2013)

I would never give my employer my FB password. If they wanted to fire me over it then I guess I am finally going to get some EXTENDED paid time off! They can go look through what is public all they want. I will make sure and have something special waiting for them.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 2, 2013)

skieur said:


> Now when you apply for a good job, the company asks for your FACEBOOK password, so that they can check whether your facebook "reputation" jives with their company "image".  More interesting than that however is that if you get involved in anything legal from a traffic accident law suit to a separation or divorce, then the first thing that the opposition lawyer or legal team checks out is your facebook account and those of your friends whether photos for example that you have there or in your friends facebook accounts can be used against you and that means for example something as simple as a party photo, sports photo, travel photo etc.
> 
> I wonder how many out there are even minimally careful about what they post on Facebook?
> 
> skieur



I posted without thought for several years during undergrad. I first joined Facebook in its infancy back in early 2005. After I graduated college and realized the potential negative impact of 7 years worth of possibly immature/embarrassing/incriminating/unprofessional posts and images, I began the process of purging everything.

With the advent of the "timeline feature" a while back, I had to go all the way back to the very beginning and censor everything again.

Now, as an adult and professional, I very carefully consider each post. No excuse not to.

Were it not for my business interests on Facebook, I'd have left the party a long time ago.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 2, 2013)

_Say it and forget it. Write it then regret it._
..................................................-Marilyn Milian


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tee said:


> Do you have a news link regarding giving out passwords?  I've only ever heard of perspective companies reviewing a potential employee's page.



They typically call it a 'shoulder check', or something like that.  They'll have you log in at their office, so they can see your wall as it appears to you.  I would probably just walk out of the interview at that point.  A company that resorts to that is not a company I would want to work for.

I've never had an employer ask to see my Facebook page, but it's apparently a common practice - for a few years now.


I don't think I post anything that my employer would object to, but they've never asked to see it.  I never log into Facebook (or any other sites really) from work computers though - the nature of the work I do, I know they could see it if they wanted to bad enough, lol.

I try not to say much about my work (I'm actually not allowed to talk about it), but sometimes I do...  When I do, I try to keep it very generalized.


I resisted even getting on Facebook for a long time, but my family convinced me to do it.  I 'fully embrace it' now - haha.


----------



## IByte (Feb 2, 2013)

skieur said:


> Now when you apply for a good job, the company asks for your FACEBOOK password, so that they can check whether your facebook "reputation" jives with their company "image".  More interesting than that however is that if you get involved in anything legal from a traffic accident law suit to a separation or divorce, then the first thing that the opposition lawyer or legal team checks out is your facebook account and those of your friends whether photos for example that you have there or in your friends facebook accounts can be used against you and that means for example something as simple as a party photo, sports photo, travel photo etc.
> 
> I wonder how many out there are even minimally careful about what they post on Facebook?
> 
> skieur




If my company ever asks for the password to my account.  I will either make them wait for the birdie and/or politely ask them for theirs.  

Even if it's not on the books that a gross invasion of privacy.  And I am wondering who is the loon behind it.

I found my military buds on their and some members...great times, great times.


----------



## IByte (Feb 2, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Say it and forget it. Write it then regret it.
> ..................................................-Marilyn Milian



Simple to the point, I'm liking it!


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 2, 2013)

ive never heard of my work asking to see anyones facebook page, but with 200 employees, a lot of us have quite a few coworkers on FB...and several times i have seen someone post a picture they took at work that had too much of a patient in it, and another coworker rat them out to the boss. (fear of HIPAA violations) i do know that the owners are VERY unhappy when they find out people post work related stuff on facebook, so I try to keep work off my page. I dont know that there is anything "technically" wrong with bitching about work on facebook, but im also not the guy that likes to push the envelope.


----------



## IByte (Feb 2, 2013)

e.rose said:


> That's how they found my husband's ex bass player!!  XD
> 
> That being said, I have nothing to hide either, BUT, if a company demanded my password I'd leave.  If they're gonna be up my ass about my FB profile, I can only image what WORKING for them would be like.
> 
> I've heard of this happening though.  I just wouldn't deal with it.  Nope.



Or crack jokes on a studio FB .....squirrels!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 2, 2013)

I know grad students that delete their FB accounts when job searching and then open up a new account after getting hired.  I have a few students that have changed their names on FB.  This is a huge invasion of privacy.  You wouldn't be asked to hand over the keys to your house or apartment so the prospective employer can come in and snoop.

Article about a new law in Illinois. 

I like FB to keep in touch with family & friends around the country and around the world.  Better than emailing photos.   It is also convenient when we have large groups of students over for dinner.  I just create an event and then I know how many & who is coming.  Some have dietary restrictions.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't have a facebook account.  The most amateur of hackers can get anything they want from a facebook account, it is *very* insecure.  At one point you didn't even have to "hack" facebook to get the info you wanted, their development kit for making facebook apps had enough flaws that a developer basically was given access to accounts.  Even information that you don't think is relevant can leave you vulnerable to all types of social engineering attacks and even burglaries from locals.  I still can't understand why anyone would 'check in' anywhere and have that posted online for the entire city to see.  All a thief has to do is pick a house, check the name on an envelope in the mailbox, look them up on facebook, and wait for them to 'check in' somewhere to let the thief know they won't be home for a while.  It's even worse when people post their vacation plans... "come rob me!"


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 2, 2013)

mjhoward said:


> I don't have a facebook account.  The most amateur of hackers can get anything they want from a facebook account, it is *very* insecure.  At one point you didn't even have to "hack" facebook to get the info you wanted, their development kit for making facebook apps had enough flaws that a developer basically was given access to accounts.  Even information that you don't think is relevant can leave you vulnerable to all types of social engineering attacks and even burglaries from locals.  I still can't understand why anyone would 'check in' anywhere and have that posted online for the entire city to see.  All a thief has to do is pick a house, check the name on an envelope in the mailbox, look them up on facebook, and wait for them to 'check in' somewhere to let the thief know they won't be home for a while.  It's even worse when people post their vacation plans... "come rob me!"



That's why all the stuff I entered when I signed up is nonsense.


----------



## techniker (Feb 2, 2013)

I received an email regarding a class action lawsuit for Facebook users who's images were used in an ad campaign without a release. I am eligible to receive up to ten dollars and conclude that it doesn't pay NOT to use Facebook.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 2, 2013)

techniker said:


> I received an email regarding a class action lawsuit for Facebook users who's images were used in an ad campaign without a release. I am eligible to receive up to ten dollars and conclude that it doesn't pay NOT to use Facebook.



It will cost you $10 in Notary fees and registered/certified postage alone.


----------



## Tee (Feb 2, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> They typically call it a 'shoulder check', or something like that.  They'll have you log in at their office, so they can see your wall as it appears to you.  I would probably just walk out of the interview at that point.  A company that resorts to that is not a company I would want to work for.



That's interesting.  I've heard of HR perusing profiles but never an actual on-site check.  I gotta call my brother who's high up in a Fortune 500 company and ask if they do that.  Then I'm gonna scold him if they do.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tee said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > They typically call it a 'shoulder check', or something like that.  They'll have you log in at their office, so they can see your wall as it appears to you.  I would probably just walk out of the interview at that point.  A company that resorts to that is not a company I would want to work for.
> ...


I don't personally know anybody that has been asked to log into Facebook during an interview, but they talk about it all the time on the news and shows like 20/20.  As much press as it's been getting, you'd have to think it happens a lot...  Or did, at least.  Some States have passed laws making it illegal.

If my HR department decided to look me up, they wouldn't see much.  I have almost nothing visible to the general public.  When they want to see your account, as you see it, that's crossing the line...


----------



## techniker (Feb 3, 2013)

480sparky said:


> techniker said:
> 
> 
> > I received an email regarding a class action lawsuit for Facebook users who's images were used in an ad campaign without a release. I am eligible to receive up to ten dollars and conclude that it doesn't pay NOT to use Facebook.
> ...



Thank you that, Buzz Killington.


----------



## CA_ (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm on facebook, it's invaluable for networking; I also run marketing for my band, and it helps pick up photography jobs too. I also don't really have anything to hide. Generally, if I wouldn't want my employer seeing particular pictures, I probably wouldn't want my family to see them either, so they wouldn't be online to begin with. 

Plus, the moment an employer asked for my facebook password, I'd be walking out the door.


----------



## Overread (Feb 3, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



It probably happened once to someone who knew just the right people to kick a fuss up about it. The media does have the rather crazy power to make things true that are not true - and oddly we let them get away with it most of the time.

Or more correctly make things true toward a certain scale of activity that isn't real - such as blowing things way out of proportion.


----------



## skieur (Feb 3, 2013)

CCericola said:


> It's cool to be on Facebook. You want to be cool don't you?



I would prefer to be smart.


----------



## dbvirago (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone that posts anything anywhere in the 'net, including here, that they don't want the whole world to see is a fool. I've been on the internet since before they called it the internet and never thought for a second any of it was private, protected or secure. OTH, as others have said, if anyone wants my password to facebook or anywhere else, I would just say no. Pay me or fire me - I'm good either way.


----------



## skieur (Feb 3, 2013)

e.rose said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is not a matter of "having nothing to hide".  I am sure you have seen how postings can be misread or misunderstood on this and other forums and even two people that with all there postings are not communicating to each other.  When it is just a forum etc. it is of minimal importance but when your posts are read by someone who can decide not to hire you or use your Facebook photos in a court case against you....then you need to be careful.

For a lot of Internet types, Facebook posting, tweets, blogs, etc. have become a habit and personal information can easily be hacked and sold or just simply googled.  This may be irrelevant until you get into any litigation and then even apparently mundane postings have the potential to come back and bite you in the butt.  Lawyers in current court cases are now being negatively surprised by Facebook posts that appear in lawsuits (separation, divorce, accidents, etc.) being presented by opposing lawyers and the particular postings may seem very average stuff until a spin is applied by the lawyer.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 3, 2013)

skieur said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



None of that is really "news"...  The only real difference compared to 10 years ago is that the random thoughts you have when you're drunk in the middle of the night are now public record - assuming you put every detail of your life on there...  Be careful what you say, or delete that **** as soon as you sober up, lol.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 3, 2013)

skieur said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



K... let me rephrase:

I don't give a sh*t.

If they want to use the post about how I'm frustrated that I'm having to stay at my in-laws house one more night, because our moving truck broke down as we were trying to leave to Nashville, against me in court somehow... so be it.

I don't put ANYTHING of ANY importance on FB.  I probably have more to worry about with entries in my personal blog from over a year ago to worry about, and even still I'm not about to go through the whole damn thing to see what's there.

Some people use Facebook.

Some people don't.

Some people put sh*t on Facebook they shouldn't. 

Those people are idiots.

That's all I have to say about *that*, and now I'm done with this thread.  My Facebook notifications are going wild and I need to check them out.:greenpbl:


----------



## MiFleur (Feb 3, 2013)

Nowaday, privacy is a word that needs a new definition, when I was younger I was thinking that it was having my own bedroom. That idea got lost somewhere along the way. 

If you want to have a private life, pay cash, don't use a cell phone, don't open a facebook account, and forget about the GPS. 
Never mind, just sell your computer... 

When I see the photography related advertisement that show up on my computer while browsing, I am wondering who uses the information gathered of the web pages I visit. 
Facebook to me is one among the others. How do we get the interesting part of being connected to the world without having the lack of privacy that nobody desires. 

Talk about rumor, even when 2 people witness the same scene, you often have 2 versions. I do have a facebook account and do not put much on it, but when will be the day when people put me, or talk about me on their facebook page against my will.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 3, 2013)

Online Anonymity:  https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en

Send your 'Thank You' cards to the US Navy.


----------



## christop (Feb 3, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> I've been on the internet since before they called it the internet and never thought for a second any of it was private, protected or secure.



You've been on the Internet since before 1982? That's a long time in Internet time!

There really wasn't as much thought of "privacy" on the Internet back then. Most of the connected hosts were at universities and government facilities, and I bet nobody ever considered publishing anything on the network that they wouldn't want to become public information. There certainly weren't any blogs or Facebooks or Twitters.

(Of course, one could possibly say it was called the Internet as far back as 1974, when the Internet Transmission Control Program was specified, but in that case "Internet" was short for "Internetworking" and was an adjective, not a noun.)

As far as handing out my Facebook (or any other Web site) login information: nope. It's my personal information that no one else needs (unless required by law), and giving it to someone else is clearly against Facebook's Terms of Service last time I checked, so I would be breaking my contractual obligation if I told anyone my password.


----------



## SJphoto (Feb 3, 2013)

I mean, just be careful with what you post and moderate your privacy accordingly.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 3, 2013)

christop said:


> As far as handing out my Facebook (or any other Web site) login information: nope. It's my personal information that no one else needs (unless required by law), and giving it to someone else is clearly against Facebook's Terms of Service last time I checked, so I would be breaking my contractual obligation if I told anyone my password.



Which is why they don't actually ask for your password - they simply ask that you log in in their presence.  I'm sure they even make a point to look away while you're typing your password...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 3, 2013)

christop said:


> dbvirago said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on the internet since before they called it the internet and never thought for a second any of it was private, protected or secure.
> ...



I still have emails from 1969.........


----------



## Tony S (Feb 3, 2013)

In Maryland, Illinois and California they have passed a law that prohibits employers from requesting passwords or access to your online accounts.  The California one is really restrictive on employers.  
MarketCounsel | The Adviser's Advisor - California Adopts Social Media Password Protection Law

At the federal level it's being worked on  under the Password Protection Act.  Here's a good article on it with plenty of links at the bottom that lead to things where passwords have been asked for.  Couldn't find an update on it's current status, probably needs to be brough up anew for 2013.  
Password Protection Act: Ban bosses asking for Facebook passwords | ZDNet


Update:  there are actually six states with current PPA laws of some form. Several like Washington have it on the agenda to be brought up again this year.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 3, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> christop said:
> 
> 
> > As far as handing out my Facebook (or any other Web site) login information: nope. It's my personal information that no one else needs (unless required by law), and giving it to someone else is clearly against Facebook's Terms of Service last time I checked, so I would be breaking my contractual obligation if I told anyone my password.
> ...



Yeah, it's a good thing there is no such thing as key-logging software.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have never had a presence on Facebook or MySpace and I never regretted it, Nor do I use twitter. I also do not use my real name on Internet forums. Its not that I have misconceptions about anonymity. However It is a fool who places their lives onto the Internet Petri dish for all to examine. Especially in this day and age where everyone wants to see what you are tweeting or liking on Facebook. My employer immediately looks there for a social networking presence for  all new hires, and began investigating current employees some time back. They were shocked to say the least on how little they were able to find on me. People should have the good common sense not to advertise their whole lives on the net. You are just inviting peril in doing so.


----------



## Overread (Feb 4, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > christop said:
> ...



To be fair if the company uses key logging software to do that they'd be setting themselves in a major firing line if it ever got found out. Yes they could do it, but honestly if they got caught doing it they'd be in a major storm very quickly. Of course any user can easily bypass any worries by having a policy of a rotating password (in theory we are supposed to change passwords every so often anyway)


----------



## dbvirago (Feb 4, 2013)

christop said:


> dbvirago said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on the internet since before they called it the internet and never thought for a second any of it was private, protected or secure.
> ...



Apple II in 1979 and an IBM PC in 81, with a 300 baud dial up modem that costs $800


----------



## BrianV (Feb 4, 2013)

christop said:


> dbvirago said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on the internet since before they called it the internet and never thought for a second any of it was private, protected or secure.
> ...




I remember it being called the Arpanet. Using "TIPS". PDP 11/34 computers, 56KBit/s backbone. I "telecommuted" to work in DC when going to school in 1980. Paid my way through college by re-writing atomic structure modeling code to run on parallel computers. Never worried about putting it over the network back then. Some of the thoughts to "privacy" were in the (Around) 1979 RFCs for IP and TCP. Like put the security classification in the header of each packet. Then systems that were not cleared for the information would not read it. Not a well thought out plan.

Made me Look.

http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc761.html

If only Section 3.6 had been fully implemented in a reliable way.


----------



## usayit (Feb 4, 2013)

I use facebook to keep in touch with friends and family that are rarely get to visit.   I have absolutely nothing to hide but its an issue of mutual respect.

If a company asked for it during an interview, I would immediately express my concern.  If they pressed, I would seriously consider walk out.  That isn't the type of company you want to work for.... one that doesn't treat employees with respect.   It will only go downhill once you start drawing paychecks from them.  If you stick with them, it better be worth it in the short term and have an exit strategy.  

I have not heard too much about this problem.  I tend to believe the media blows most things out of proportion which sends a false sense of urgency, concern, and frequency.  I have heard stories that speak to a decline in employer and employee relationships the past 10 years.  That I am 100% certain is a result of the increased unemployment in certain industries.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 4, 2013)

SamSpade1941 said:


> ........ I also do not use my real name on Internet forums.............



I find it incredible that some people routinely use either their real name or their email address for an internet presence.


----------



## amolitor (Feb 4, 2013)

I use my real name and email for my internet presence, and have for, um, 24 years so far. Seems to be working out ok so far!


----------



## amolitor (Feb 4, 2013)

480sparky said:


> christop said:
> 
> 
> > dbvirago said:
> ...



That looks suspiciously like Epoch Time 0 (Jan 1, 1970, 00:00, UTC) expressed as Central Standard Time.


----------



## KenC (Feb 4, 2013)

mjhoward hit the nail on the head for me back on page 3.  It's too much of a security risk, both from hacking and burglary.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 4, 2013)

amolitor said:


> That looks suspiciously like Epoch Time 0 (Jan 1, 1970, 00:00, UTC) expressed as Central Standard Time.



Explain how received it last week.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 4, 2013)

KenC said:


> mjhoward hit the nail on the head for me back on page 3.  It's too much of a security risk, both from hacking and *burglary*.



Burglars are often friends, or friends of friends. Not.
You might want to "block" all your neighbors then too. They see your comings and goings and often talk about it with others.
My neighbor across the street waited by my back door at 7:30 in the morning to give me tomatos. :shock: scared the **** out of me. 
He knows our schedule. He has shared with other neighbors when we have been on vacation.
I am particularly vague about what I do for a living, so nobody in my neighborhood(questionable) knows I am a jeweler.
When I buy things like big screen TV's, I bring them into the house at night, and cut up the cardboard boxes, so as few people as possible know what I have to steal.

I am far less concerned what I put on facebook, than what I let my neighbors know.

It's just as easy for a buglar to case your house, and learn your schedule.

I tire of people being so concerned about facebook privacy, while they neglect every other aspect of thier life real and internet.
You have far more control over your facebook page.


----------



## flow (Feb 4, 2013)

No one "asks" to visit your Facebook. They can check whatever you have set to Public as soon as they have your name. They have no right to your passwords or any information that you've posted more privately. Law enforcement may be different - they can always get a warrant - but a private business cannot. I would not give my password out to anyone, if they were so brazen as to ask for it.
Anyway, Bitter Jeweler said it - FB security is not what I'm going to worry about when we've had the cops come through asking everyone in our row of houses to watch out for 'suspicious activity' in the alley behind us.


----------



## amolitor (Feb 4, 2013)

People ascribe a rather remarkable degree of organizational ability to burglars.

Not to say that it doesn't happen, I'm sure that facebook plays a role in some number of burglaries a year. It's just that there are many other risks in life that are much greater and to which, therefore, one ought to be more attentive. A meaningful way to manage risk, for instance,  is to drive fewer miles.


----------



## KenC (Feb 4, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > mjhoward hit the nail on the head for me back on page 3.  It's too much of a security risk, both from hacking and *burglary*.
> ...



I don't disagree with anything you've said.  I don't neglect the other aspects of security you mention, especially what I recycle without shredding, neighbors, talking about work, etc.  I just don't trust the privacy settings online and would rather not add another risk.


----------



## Tee (Feb 4, 2013)

flow said:


> No one "asks" to visit your Facebook. They can check whatever you have set to Public as soon as they have your name. They have no right to your passwords or any information that you've posted more privately.



According to the many articles in business mags and newspapers, they ARE asking for more than what they can see as a public viewer. Google "shoulder surfing Facebook" and read for yourself. I asked my brother who works for a Fortune 500 if they do that and he said they don't (although it was brought to the table) but a subcontracting company they do business with does. That company has the person log in and show them their page. They do not check messages, however. A person's Facebook page when they are logged in can look dramatically different than what you choose to display publicly.


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 4, 2013)

They can ask for your password. You can say no.  They can not offer you a job for any reason.  

Hope this clears it all up for you (I work for one of the largest investment companies in the world).


----------



## nmoody (Feb 4, 2013)

480sparky said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > ........ I also do not use my real name on Internet forums.............
> ...



It depends on the purpose of the place that I sign up for. Here for instance I used real because its not often that photography has a negative view(oh im punny!). Now with things like video games, social media, and similar I use an alias. 

I also believe if someone wants your name they can get it no matter how hard you try to hide it. You can only just curb the typical person from knowing it.


----------



## runnah (Feb 4, 2013)

amolitor said:


> People ascribe a rather remarkable degree of organizational ability to burglars.



Some are quite smart, but most are junkies looking for a tv to sell to get a fix. 

The top 3 best anti-burgling methods are as follows.

1. Lock your doors
2. Leave a light on.
3. Don't make your house a target. I.e. leaving flat screen boxes on the curb, have a giant tv by the window, leave garage door open etc...

Driving down any street will tell you more about which house to rob than weeks on facebook.


----------



## skieur (Feb 4, 2013)

usayit said:


> I have not heard too much about this problem.  I tend to believe the media blows most things out of proportion which sends a false sense of urgency, concern, and frequency.



Not out of proportion at all, when one hears it directly from prominent and successful lawyers who spend a lot of time in court.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Feb 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > People ascribe a rather remarkable degree of organizational ability to burglars.
> ...



Yes, but Facebook will often tell you, who is on vacation...away from home.


----------



## invisible (Feb 4, 2013)

skieur said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > I have not heard too much about this problem.  I tend to believe the media blows most things out of proportion which sends a false sense of urgency, concern, and frequency.
> ...


Who are those lawyers defending in this case, and against whom? Is this in Canada or the U.S.? Is this a class action? If so, the outcome of the case will probably end up becoming jurisprudence (i.e., determining for future reference the legality of the practice or not).

I would not want to work for a company that can't tell where the limit is. If a potential employer asks for my Facebook password, I would stand up and leave (even if I'm desperate for a job).  This would be out of principle, because my Facebook activity is nearly zero (except on the photography side of things).


----------



## usayit (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh well.   One so called direct source just proves the media is completely honest and would never ever blow things out of proportion for the shallow millions to consume...   Since it comes direct from skieur its even more credible...   Dont know why even use my noggin.. I should just consult he world wide web.

Lighthouses rule.  You don't like lighthouses?


----------



## christop (Feb 4, 2013)

skieur said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...



And how does Facebook know about peoples' vacations? People post that they are on vacation, which is almost analogous to posting a sign on the front door of their own house that says they're on vacation (both are foolish things to do).


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 4, 2013)

I have no problem posting on Facebook when I'm on vacation. 
I do have a problem when my neighbors know I'm on vacation.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 4, 2013)

christop said:
			
		

> And how does Facebook know about peoples' vacations? People post that they are on vacation, which is almost analogous to posting a sign on the front door of their own house that says they're on vacation (both are foolish things to do).



Not always. Facebook is connected to a lot of things do you might be on your phone in a hotel lobby, read a Yahoo article, and then it automatically loads on your FB "so and so read this article at Palm Springs Resort" or something.

It's not always an obvious, conscious thing now...unfortunately.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 4, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I have no problem posting on Facebook when I'm on vacation.
> I do have a problem when my neighbors know I'm on vacation.



Sounds like you need to move seeing you can't trust your neighbors.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, well, you never know what you get when you buy a house.


----------



## usayit (Feb 4, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Yeah, well, you never know what you get when you buy a house.



Bummer...  I'm lucky... all my neighbors are pretty good about watching out for each other.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## raaskohx10 (Feb 5, 2013)

Facebook is a mind controlling tool employed by illuminati for wars to be fought in future.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Feb 5, 2013)

Get a big dog, Rotweiller, Rhodesian Ridgeback, Pitt Bull, Bull Mastiff and train it to protect the house. Have a relative or very trusted friend feed him while you are away...serves me well.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 5, 2013)

To those who would walk out. It's easy easy to say you would walk out if a company asked for your fb password.  Would you walk out if you were 8 months behind in your mortgage with 4 young kids and had not been able to find work in 2 years. Just asking


----------



## ceeboy14 (Feb 5, 2013)

I would delete my FB account before I went for an interview if I knew they were going to ask.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> I would delete my FB account before I went for an interview if I knew they were going to ask.



If I knew they were going to ask, I'd never go to the interview. :er:




jaomul said:


> To those who would walk out. It's easy easy to say  you would walk out if a company asked for your fb password.  Would you  walk out if you were 8 months behind in your mortgage with 4 young kids  and had not been able to find work in 2 years. Just asking



Then what are you doing on FB?


----------



## usayit (Feb 5, 2013)

jaomul said:


> To those who would walk out. It's easy easy to say you would walk out if a company asked for your fb password.  Would you walk out if you were 8 months behind in your mortgage with 4 young kids and had not been able to find work in 2 years. Just asking



Beet there Done that...   2 years of unemployed (during a time when I had less than 1/2 of the unemployment benefits people have today).   I worked whatever jobs I could find.... dealerships.. contracts ..etc.. short term stuff.  I also maintain about 10 months of expenses liquid and my expenses don't shoehorn me into a high paying job.  I have not walked out of an interview per say BUT I have had expressed concerns and turned down job offers due to them.

You do what you have to do... but as I said, I would plan on a quick exit strategy soon after.   Its not the type of company you want a long term relationship with.

If you are fortunate to have a marketable skill AND STILL live paycheck by paycheck.... I'd say  you have bigger concerns than Facebook.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 5, 2013)

usayit said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > To those who would walk out. It's easy easy to say you would walk out if a company asked for your fb password.  Would you walk out if you were 8 months behind in your mortgage with 4 young kids and had not been able to find work in 2 years. Just asking
> ...



I agree. And to Sparky I was making a general statement. I am working and have not been unemployed since 1996 thanking my lucky stars. I use Facebook on occasion but don't write up every time I fart or make a cup of tea. I know a few people that live on Facebook and are not so lucky but because internet is cheap now almost everyone has access. Due to supply of workforce now employers can be a lot more fussy and basically have their pick of workers in almost all but specialised professions. This has made it tougher on this looking for jobs and though it may be illegal to demand a password many may not feel in the position to refuse if asked.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > TPF satiates my hunger for attention and my ego.
> ...




:scratch:


----------



## Tee (Feb 5, 2013)

I am not beneath asking "Would you like fries with that" if it meant putting food on the table and the heat on.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 5, 2013)

Tee said:


> I am not beneath asking "Would you like fries with that" if it meant putting food on the table and the heat on.



I would have to work somewhere that I didn't like to eat, or I would get fired for eating during my shift. One for me. One for them...One for me. One for them...


----------



## usayit (Feb 5, 2013)

Tee said:


> I am not beneath asking "Would you like fries with that" if it meant putting food on the table and the heat on.



You know those guys that shuffle cars around on a dealer lot, sometimes went along for test drives, and brought the cars to and from the detail shop.  I was one.... I dreaded it at first but I actually enjoyed it.   Recently purchased cars came back with a bit less tread on the tires.  Lol.   It helps to know how to drive both stick and auto.


----------



## skieur (Feb 5, 2013)

CherylL said:


> I know grad students that delete their FB accounts when job searching and then open up a new account after getting hired.  I have a few students that have changed their names on FB.  This is a huge invasion of privacy.  You wouldn't be asked to hand over the keys to your house or apartment so the prospective employer can come in and snoop.
> 
> Article about a new law in Illinois.
> 
> I like FB to keep in touch with family & friends around the country and around the world.  Better than emailing photos.   It is also convenient when we have large groups of students over for dinner.  I just create an event and then I know how many & who is coming.  Some have dietary restrictions.



Well, the presence of the new law certainly tells me that it was being done and is being done elsewhere.


----------



## skieur (Feb 5, 2013)

usayit said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > To those who would walk out. It's easy easy to say you would walk out if a company asked for your fb password.  Would you walk out if you were 8 months behind in your mortgage with 4 young kids and had not been able to find work in 2 years. Just asking
> ...



It is not that simple.  If you get into a separation or divorce, lawyers will be scouring social media for anything that can be used against you in a settlement, even the most mundane postings and shots.  The police in Canada yesterday have indicated that they scour social media for useful info.against protestors.  Have you ever been in a protest: union or otherwise?  If you get into a lawsuit, accident or otherwise, lawyers will be after social media information.  If you are careful about what you post on social media, are you aware of what your kids post about themselves or you on their Facebook pages?

skieur


----------



## usayit (Feb 5, 2013)

skieur said:


> It is not that simple.  If you get into a separation or divorce, lawyers will be scouring social media for anything that can be used against you in a settlement, even the most mundane postings and shots.  The police in Canada yesterday have indicated that they scour social media for useful info.against protestors.  Have you ever been in a protest: union or otherwise?  If you get into a lawsuit, accident or otherwise, lawyers will be after social media information.  If you are careful about what you post on social media, are you aware of what your kids post about themselves or you on their Facebook pages?
> 
> skieur



pathetic...  WTF are you arguing about?

My response has nothing to do with your response..... I'm talking about an interview situation vs unemployment.

Sheesh.... all you like to do is arguing the must mundane facts.. no matter how insignificant... with little to no substance.


----------



## IByte (Feb 5, 2013)

usayit said:


> Beet there Done that...   2 years of unemployed (during a time when I had less than 1/2 of the unemployment benefits people have today).   I worked whatever jobs I could find.... dealerships.. contracts ..etc.. short term stuff.  I also maintain about 10 months of expenses liquid and my expenses don't shoehorn me into a high paying job.  I have not walked out of an interview per say BUT I have had expressed concerns and turned down job offers due to them.
> 
> You do what you have to do... but as I said, I would plan on a quick exit strategy soon after.   Its not the type of company you want a long term relationship with.
> 
> If you are fortunate to have a marketable skill AND STILL live paycheck by paycheck.... I'd say  you have bigger concerns than Facebook.



IT, medical, any skilled trade, an engineers.  The classics neva die lol.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 6, 2013)

The whole thing about a company asking for your Facebook password is a load of nonsense.  As an employer I have no right to demand this information.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2013)

gjfatkri said:


> of the first things they look at​




Your spam is not showing up...........


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 6, 2013)

Tee said:
			
		

> I am not beneath asking "Would you like fries with that" if it meant putting food on the table and the heat on.



Try to teach that to all of them fancy book-learning college graduates looking to make $75k at an entry-level job.


----------



## usayit (Feb 7, 2013)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> Try to teach that to all of them fancy book-learning college graduates looking to make $75k at an entry-level job.



A bit too much generalization?   Depends on the background of the individual.  But yeh.. students who paid their own way usually graduate with a healthy respect for hard work at any income level.   I was taught that the worst thing you can do to a child is shelter them from hard work.... some parents do it "so they can focus on studies" but that often does more harm than good.


----------



## skieur (Feb 7, 2013)

usayit said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > It is not that simple.  If you get into a separation or divorce, lawyers will be scouring social media for anything that can be used against you in a settlement, even the most mundane postings and shots.  The police in Canada yesterday have indicated that they scour social media for useful info.against protestors.  Have you ever been in a protest: union or otherwise?  If you get into a lawsuit, accident or otherwise, lawyers will be after social media information.  If you are careful about what you post on social media, are you aware of what your kids post about themselves or you on their Facebook pages?
> ...



I don't care what you are talking about, start your own thread or hijack someone else's.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Feb 7, 2013)

usayit said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Start your own thread.  Quit the hijacking.


----------



## terri (Feb 7, 2013)

Let's keep it on topic, guys.      If you don't have anything more to contribute to the thread, just move on.   8 pages in; how much more is there to discuss?   :razz:


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 7, 2013)

usayit said:
			
		

> A bit too much generalization?   Depends on the background of the individual.  But yeh.. students who paid their own way usually graduate with a healthy respect for hard work at any income level.   I was taught that the worst thing you can do to a child is shelter them from hard work.... some parents do it "so they can focus on studies" but that often does more harm than good.



I never generalized. I said "them", and then followed it up with "looking to make", which translated from Hick in English means "those graduates who are looking to make $75K." That is not a generalization, but is instead a specification.

Yes, now let us please get back on topic.


----------

